
Twitter: Employee on last day took down realdonaldtrump - jc_811
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/02/twitter-realdonaldtrump-deactivated/
======
grzm
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583)

